# Refusal Letter Lost.



## Partho (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,
I am from Bangladesh recently graduated from a University. I want to move to UK for my further education in mayb this September. The problem is right after my high school graduation in 2005 i applied for an Australian Student visa and refused. Accidentally i lost the REFUSAL LETTER they provide with reasons of refusal. I mailed to the Australian High Com in BD regarding this but no reply from the HC side. I am really confused & a bit worried about it. Is there any way to get another copy of that REFUSAL LETTER frm the HC. I think that Letter is needed to apply in UK Student visa. 

I hope u guys can help me. Please advice me what to do? 

Thank you,

Maruf Ilahi Partho


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I would have thought that the refusal letter would come from DIAC and they could re-issue it, but not sure if they would after this period of time. 

Do you really need the refusal letter?
How did you apply for the visa? Onyour own or through an agent? If on your own then you should have case officer details in which case you can contact DIAC through the case officer Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

If you used an agent I would contact them....

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The refusal letter would have come from DIAC. As Karen said, it's been a while so I'm doubtful whether they could issue you with another one.

It's worth contacting them direct and asking the question.

Dolly


----------



## Partho (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks Karen & Dolly for ur advise. I applied through an agent for Australia. Actually they kept the Letter & said to me it not needed anymore. I contacted to the Agent recently for that letter. But it seems that the Old counselors dont work thr anymore. So its bit a prblm for me. Those new employees are not taking my case seriously enough. Seems i have to waste some time on it. And of course i hav to contact to the HC directly for clear answers. 

Karen: U said that do i really need that Letter or not. Actually i am going to process my UK student VIsa through PASS. Its an organisation based on British Council who helps student in visa Processing & they asked for it. I dont knw its really a matter for them or they just wasting my time. I have almost completed all my paper for application except that one. I am going to ask the UK forum whether its an important document or not. Is it gonna make my application week if i apply without this document.

I am going to visit my agent again (Australian Visa agent) and hope at least they can help me.


Thank u guys again. Its really a very good forum. I have got enough help frm it i thing.

Partho...


----------



## Umangmaxi (Aug 20, 2016)

I got refusal of visitor visa of Australia and now for student visa of my wife i need refusal letter which i lost....
Please show me way to get refusal letter


----------

